# Ich medicine over dose



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

Sorry for posting so many threads but I am worried. 

I just realized I have been double dosing with my ich meds (quick cure) for 4 days now and I am pretty worried. The bottle says 1 drop for every 2 us gallons. The person at the pet store told me to put 5 drops in (10 gallon tank) since I have tetras but the bottle says to only give half if you have tetras.. so I guess I should of only been giving about 3 drops. 

Is there anything I should do now since I figured that out? All of the fish are eating and swimming fine but they still have ich. The one fish that had it the worst died yesterday. 

Any advice?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I would suggest you keep dosing the tank but with the 3 drops instead of 5. Ich cant be killed until it falls off of the fish. So if a fish was in the advanced stages of it, it might not be curable since the fish might die before the ich falls off. Ich falls off, swims around in the water for a little bit, then attaches itself to fish again (that's how it spreads). Only when it falls off can it be killed. Your fish with less severe ich will probably survive, as it is not a difficult disease to treat.


----------

